# Moving On



## Smith (Jan 31, 2014)

First song, pretty short, just the lyrics as I don't have the equipment / programs / know how to perform it, record it and put it on soundcloud or something.

---

I found every thing that I have ever wanted then threw it all away
Can’t say I even tried, can’t say I ever tried
Don’t deserve a second chance, sorry it had to turn out this way

Been two years and you’re still so beautiful, if not more so
I was just a boy, I promise I’ve changed
Not sure what my promises mean to you any more
But I swear you are my world, and I really mean that
I have never dared lie about that

I put away those games I played, locked up the masks where my secrets used to lie
Just one last time
Let us try
It cannot be “right love, wrong time” forever
I know you cannot trust me, but I know we’re complimentary
So if you’ll let me be me, I am ready

Because I can’t move on… - softly, repeat x3

Because I can’t move on!
(right when I’m about to, you come in and remind me)

I can’t move on!
(as if to tell me “soon”)

Because I can’t move on!
(as if to tell me “I still love you”)

Oh I just can’t move on!
(as if to say to me “please just wait”)

Not entirely sure why, but I worry that it’s too late


----------



## escorial (Jan 31, 2014)

reads to me like an acoustic song..cool dude.


----------



## Smith (Jan 31, 2014)

escorial said:


> reads to me like an acoustic song..cool dude.



Thanks friend! ^_^ It's actually inspired by 90's emo (bands like Jimmy Eat World, Saves The Day, The Get Up Kids) but an acoustic version I actually was planning on doing first with a friend, as I don't have a band.


----------



## caseface99 (Feb 1, 2014)

The only thing that really jumped out to me that I would have written differently was the final line, but I could just be reading this with the wrong "tune" in my head - it's hard to tell without music ya know. In my head, the word "entirely" doesn't seem to work well, but I definitely could be seeing this wrong. I feel like personally I would word it either simply "I'm not sure why, but I worry that it's too late" or "I'm just not sure why, but I worry that it's too late". For some reason that seems to flow better to me than "entirely" - but again, I could just be "hearing" this in my head differently than it was meant to be heard.

Otherwise I like it, and it's oddly relevant to how I feel right now about a situation of my own.


----------



## Smith (Feb 1, 2014)

caseface99 said:


> The only thing that really jumped out to me that I would have written differently was the final line, but I could just be reading this with the wrong "tune" in my head - it's hard to tell without music ya know. In my head, the word "entirely" doesn't seem to work well, but I definitely could be seeing this wrong. I feel like personally I would word it either simply "I'm not sure why, but I worry that it's too late" or "I'm just not sure why, but I worry that it's too late". For some reason that seems to flow better to me than "entirely" - but again, I could just be "hearing" this in my head differently than it was meant to be heard.
> 
> Otherwise I like it, and it's oddly relevant to how I feel right now about a situation of my own.



With the tune I'm using "I'm just not sure why, but I worry that it's too late" and my line both can work. I do however think actually that the way your line is worded is more suitable. A bit more straight-forward and forceful, especially for being the ending line to the song. It's a fast paced song, probably would only be 2:45 or somewhere around there. Acoustic will likely be longer, up somewhere around 3:45.


----------



## caseface99 (Feb 1, 2014)

If you ever record it be sure to post! Even just a rough recording, I know doing a real studio quality track takes a lot of equipment and software.


----------



## Smith (Feb 3, 2014)

caseface99 said:


> If you ever record it be sure to post! Even just a rough recording, I know doing a real studio quality track takes a lot of equipment and software.



I definitely will. ^_^


----------



## davidtrounce (Feb 7, 2014)

Bravo Romeo. You've got sack to right that. Please be sure to introduce us to the final product - An Acoustic Emo.... Do it.


----------



## Smith (Feb 7, 2014)

davidtrounce said:


> Bravo Romeo. You've got sack to right that. Please be sure to introduce us to the final product - An Acoustic Emo.... Do it.



Thanks a lot man! And there's an idea. I'll get with my friend soon and talk about it.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 20, 2014)

nice man
i was surfing th web the i found this Meaningful Quotes for you, for motivation and inspiration

why not post yours here ?


----------



## Kourtney (Mar 21, 2014)

Great work. I liked it a lot.


----------



## Smith (Mar 23, 2014)

Sarah said:


> nice man
> i was surfing th web the i found this Meaningful Quotes for you, for motivation and inspiration
> 
> why not post yours here ?



Thanks, I'll consider it. 



Kourtney said:


> Great work. I liked it a lot.



Appreciate it.


----------



## AnnaLover (Apr 29, 2014)

great song with a lot of meaning!


----------



## Erik Fantasia (Apr 29, 2014)

Loved it. Great feel, although I guess I can't accuratley say that. The emotions were not too strong and yet still meaningful. That helps grab a listener. I could really relate to the dark aspects of love and liked how you presented that in a good and bad light. It was a good song.


----------



## Smith (May 6, 2014)

Erik Fantasia said:


> Loved it. Great feel, although I guess I can't accuratley say that. The emotions were not too strong and yet still meaningful. That helps grab a listener. I could really relate to the dark aspects of love and liked how you presented that in a good and bad light. It was a good song.



Appreciate it. Good that you could see all I was trying to represent in this piece. Sorry for not responding on time as normally, been quite busy, and I actually forgot about this piece. I definitely feel differently about the whole thing now than I did when I wrote this.



AnnaLover said:


> great song with a lot of meaning!



Glad the passion put into it was not in vain.


----------



## prncssva (Jun 10, 2014)

I am such a music lover and always have been I can not wait to hear this on record I know it going to be great


----------



## Smith (Aug 6, 2014)

prncssva said:


> I am such a music lover and always have been I can not wait to hear this on record I know it going to be great



Sorry for the super late reply. Glad you liked it, but not sure if or when I'll get this recorded.

Writing music is a great experience though!


----------



## Seth4473 (Sep 2, 2014)

I love it!


----------



## bucklethree (Oct 5, 2014)

Smith said:


> First song, pretty short, just the lyrics as I don't have the equipment / programs / know how to perform it, record it and put it on soundcloud or something.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...




Nice wordings. It has full of emotion.When I read it, it is as if that I am feeling the heartbreak. By the way, the way it was written is competition calibre. Please do join song writing contests and certainly, you will win. Good luck!


----------



## Smith (Oct 5, 2014)

Seth4473 said:


> I love it!



Thanks man. 



bucklethree said:


> Nice wordings. It has full of emotion.When I read it, it is as if that I am feeling the heartbreak. By the way, the way it was written is competition calibre. Please do join song writing contests and certainly, you will win. Good luck!



Thank-you so much! Song writing isn't my main focus, but maybe I will still consider entering some contests.


----------



## Smith (Dec 12, 2015)

[video]https://www.facebook.com/logan.vecchi/videos/767660896673222/?pnref=story[/video]

Finally performed this song with my friend Logan!

EDIT: Just realized the video is only shared to his Facebook friends. Sorry about that.


----------



## KThoughts (May 9, 2016)

Why do I feel like this is like for a piano type song? Well probably I'm used to playing the piano... but this lyrics are pretty deep and somehow It kind of hitted me so hard. 

I felt so many emotions through this lyrics, These lyrics are good! Hopefully you might be able to upload this in soundcloud or something... I want to hear this song!


----------



## Smith (May 10, 2016)

KThoughts said:


> Why do I feel like this is like for a piano type song? Well probably I'm used to playing the piano... but this lyrics are pretty deep and somehow It kind of hitted me so hard.
> 
> I felt so many emotions through this lyrics, These lyrics are good! Hopefully you might be able to upload this in soundcloud or something... I want to hear this song!



It's crazy, because I remember the time and place it was written. Why I wrote it, and who it was about.

Wow I've come such a long way since then! I wouldn't quite write something like this now.

But maybe that's a good thing. Proof I've grown. Learned from my mistakes and gained life experience. It's definitely something that has shaped me into a better person.

Very glad you enjoyed it and could relate to it. That's probably the greatest reward for me as a writer. 

My friend Logan and I actually performed it acoustically (he played, I sung) with some lyrics changed, but the video is private. Wasn't the worst thing ever, but it's definitely amateur haha. I'm by no means a good singer; I've thought about taking lessons.

If you want, I would *love* it if you played this song on piano. However you think it should sound. Go for it!

Cheers,

-Kyle


----------



## KThoughts (May 10, 2016)

Smith said:


> It's crazy, because I remember the time and place it was written. Why I wrote it, and who it was about.
> 
> Wow I've come such a long way since then! I wouldn't quite write something like this now.
> 
> ...



It would be great if you could make it public somehow! I would like to watch it! Even if it's "amateurish" all that matters is the hardwork and feelings you put into the song that enough can make the listeners and viewers appreaciate it! If you are going to take voice lessons work hard for it and good luck!

Really? I can play this on the piano? Oh! I'll gladly play it!! :cheers: but it might take a while to create a piano sheet but will do ^_^v


----------



## Gwenni63 (Jul 26, 2019)

The title is misleading but is very conversational some of the words are not singable like complementary but maybe you can make it so.


----------



## Smith (Aug 7, 2019)

Thanks for the response Gwenni and welcome to the forums! I honestly completely forgot about this little song I wrote with a friend. Good times.

I've since moved on from song writing, pun unintended.


----------

